# Crazy Swirl:Caesars Story



## AppaloosaCowGirl (May 16, 2007)

Crazy Swirl.

When I moved to Maine with my family I had one intention. To buy a horse.
We moved to Maine at the end of May and by the end of august I had looked at two horses but nothing clicked when I saw them. One night I was looking through the weekly classifieds when an add caught my eye.
Appaloosa Gelding
15yrs 16hh 
Sound $1,500 obo.
and the contact info.
I called my teacher (trainer) she said there was nothing wrong with him and that she knew the peopleâ€¦ she really did not give me any information about them. But I wanted a horse so we called and made an appointment to see him.

Now we need to jump back a few months to about the middle June. When we were looking at a house that we were going to buy. We had a buyerâ€™s agent but there was also a sellerâ€™s agent. Esther, the sellerâ€™s agent was buying two horses one for her and one for her mother. Her and I talk some times when we were at the house.

The day of the closing one the house. Esther came in. she was white and in after shock. She leaned over to my mom and said that one of her horses had put someone in the hospital. Mom is already frightened of horses and this doesnâ€™t comfort her in the least. 
We referred Esther to my ridding instructor when she mentioned having trouble with her horses. 

A month or so later I was looking for a horse in the classifieds. And I found that add.
Appaloosa Gelding
15yrs 16hh 
Sound $1,500 obo.
Like I said I called my trainer and I made an appointment to see him. 

That Saturday my father and I went to see this horse. And who should lead him up to us but Esther the sellerâ€™s agent. Well we said Hi and I got on his back. Then we went home. That was that I wanted him and nothing could sway me. 

I cant remember how long it was before he was dropped off but he did come. He had two front shoes and I wanted them off because I did not need shoes on him. So I called the farrier that my stable used and he came a few days later.

When he pulled up the drive way he got out and said â€œWhy if it isnâ€™t olâ€™ crazy swirl!â€ 
â€œWho?â€ I asked looking at him funny.
â€œThis was Estherâ€™s horse right?â€ he asked 
â€œYes, he was.â€ I said a little surprised. 

Then he told me an interesting story.
Caesar had/has a tendency to test his rider. When you take him out he will walk a few feet and turn around. If you try to turn him back around he will fight you and then totally freak out. He will crow hop and try to fall into the ditch and all manner of scary things. So the 60-year-old who was riding him got scared and Esther decided to find a trainer. Well they hired a trainer and she came out to look at this horse. She took one look at him and said, â€œthis horse has a crazy swirl and an evil eye.â€ She proceeded to take poor Caesar out in the pasture with a stud chain and a whip. She then took the stud chain and wrapped it under his nose. And then started to crack the whip while yanking on the chain. Of course he freaked. He reared up and kicked her she was rushed to the hospital. 

Of course the farrier said that he tried to convince Esther that Caesar was great but they were terrified of him. I had already worked his kink out with no problem and I have owned him for three years the best horse money could buy.

PS: I think that the trainer knew that he was perfect and that he didnâ€™t need training at all. But she still needed the money so she decided to make him look crazy first then start training him. Her plan backfired!.

The end..


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats a great story! :wink:


----------



## AppaloosaCowGirl (May 16, 2007)

thanks  

i have moe storys but not horse related..


----------

